# Spyhunter security and norton 360



## Richman23 (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi, just have a quick question. I've just come across an unfamiliar security software called spyhunter. Does anyone know much about it or if it will cause problems with norton 360?

Thanks
Greg


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi, and welcome to the forum.

Here's what WOT (Web of Trust) currently has to say:

http://www.mywot.com/en/scorecard/enigmasoftware.com

Spyhunter was also once listed as rogue on SpywareWarrior's rogue applications list. 

http://www.spywarewarrior.com/de-listed.htm#sh_note

A tiger has a difficult time changing it's stripes.


----------



## Richman23 (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanksforthe reply.


----------

